

An ASCII train for when people confuse ls with sl - orvtech
http://orvtech.com/en/howto/tren-ascii-consola-confundan-ls-con-sl/

======
ChuckMcM
The other fun one to swap is 'more' with 'mroe', at school someone create a
'mroe' command that returned lines from the file by swapping every second and
third line in the output, that lead to folks adding 'alias mroe more' in their
.cshrc files :-)

~~~
orvtech
that is awesome, will make a video about that one this upcoming week.

------
orvtech
It seems that we just DDoS'd the website, anyways, this is the video of the
article <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNbEDmPzrGI>

------
orvtech
I head that there is also one for service, it might be considered not
political correct and offensive by some but it basically works when one
misspells the word "restart" in `service XXXX retart`

------
orvtech
It is the perfect prank for multi-users environments. I mean it is funny and
not as bad as an alias to `rm -Rf`. It might make you win a one way trip to
HHRR with no return tho.

------
pooriaazimi
Fun fact: `sl`, `sl -a`, `sl -l` and `sl -F` produce different trains.

------
Hello71
I was sure that everyone knew about this already...

